# Archery & to say hello.



## Southernupland (Nov 9, 2016)

*Hello all and everyone. 
My wife Mandy & I are experienced campers, glampers and just recently new camping van converters. Dragon is our project and it has completed its first real test of an 800 mile round trip to Wales around the mountains and back to Scotland. 
More of that in later posts. 
Mandy and I are both ex squadies & now archers operating a fully independent private archery shoot in our own woodlands within the bonnie borders of Scotland. Just google Southern Upland Roving Archers and take a look if you fancy becoming a psuedo Robin Hood. Home Page 
 If you see us out and about give us a wave looking forward to meeting new pals and widening our horizons. *


----------



## Southernupland (Nov 9, 2016)

runnach said:


> Hello and welcome, do you know retired squadie, Matt, who runs Primal Bushcraft?


Know a few Matts but fraid not.


----------



## The laird (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi welcome and enjoy will wave if spotted


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------



## Acti (Nov 9, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey HEEELLLOOOO & WELCOME to the forum.
I can tell you really like to Let Loose & Fly with the hope of hitting the Gold, Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## Southernupland (Nov 10, 2016)

The laird said:


> Hi welcome and enjoy will wave if spotted


Grand Laird Thank you..


----------



## wildebus (Nov 10, 2016)

Southernupland said:


> *Hello all and everyone.
> My wife Mandy & I are experienced campers, glampers and just recently new camping van converters. Dragon is our project and it has completed its first real test of an 800 mile round trip to Wales around the mountains and back to Scotland.
> More of that in later posts.
> Mandy and I are both ex squadies & now archers operating a fully independent private archery shoot in our own woodlands within the bonnie borders of Scotland. Just google Southern Upland Roving Archers and take a look if you fancy becoming a psuedo Robin Hood. Home Page View attachment 48222 If you see us out and about give us a wave looking forward to meeting new pals and widening our horizons. *



Hello.
I used to do some Archery when at School but only with a basic bow (couldn't afford to update to a compound one so got left behind the others pretty much).
Always fancied taking it up again actually. So where are you within the Borders? (it is rather a large area!)

(I am near Coldstream)


----------



## wildman (Dec 7, 2016)

a belated welcome to the wildside enjoy exploring.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 9, 2016)

Southernupland said:


> *Hello all and everyone.
> My wife Mandy & I are experienced campers, glampers and just recently new camping van converters. Dragon is our project and it has completed its first real test of an 800 mile round trip to Wales around the mountains and back to Scotland.
> More of that in later posts.
> Mandy and I are both ex squadies & now archers operating a fully independent private archery shoot in our own woodlands within the bonnie borders of Scotland. Just google Southern Upland Roving Archers and take a look if you fancy becoming a psuedo Robin Hood. Home Page View attachment 48222 If you see us out and about give us a wave looking forward to meeting new pals and widening our horizons. *



evening happy camping  take care


----------



## Southernupland (Feb 9, 2017)

*Late response.*

Hi archery we aint far from Coldstream check us out on Home Page :wave:


----------



## Tes (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
:welcome:


----------



## Southernupland (Feb 14, 2017)

*Raised Ticket*

Hi Tes Mrs Admin

Thanks for the welcome. However I raised a query last week and recieved a ticket raised email saying someone would get back to me RE: my membership pack !! We paid membership way back in November last year and have recieved nothing. One of my archers recomended this site and has stickers etc to identify him as a member.. We have nothing ! Help !


----------



## Beemer (Feb 14, 2017)

Can't help you with your Admin enquiry but thought I would say hi, and say there are many ex squaddies on this site.
How long have you been out?  Your unit? Just your name rank and number remember 
Don't tell them your name Pike!


----------



## Starbox (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome,

i'm a bit part archer, might pay you a visit when we come up later in the year. Do you just do target archery ?


----------



## Southernupland (Feb 14, 2017)

Beemer said:


> Can't help you with your Admin enquiry but thought I would say hi, and say there are many ex squaddies on this site.
> How long have you been out?  Your unit? Just your name rank and number remember
> Don't tell them your name Pike!



I am not obliged to answer that question (Thump) Iam not obliged to answer that question (Thump thump) Iam not obliged to answer that question. :nothingtoadd: Hi anyway :dog:


----------



## Southernupland (Feb 14, 2017)

Starbox said:


> Welcome,
> 
> i'm a bit part archer, might pay you a visit when we come up later in the year. Do you just do target archery ?


 Give us a call when you are heading our way M8 :dog::dog: We dont use sights Instinctive is the way.


----------



## Tes (Feb 15, 2017)

Southernupland said:


> Hi Tes Mrs Admin
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. However I raised a query last week and recieved a ticket raised email saying someone would get back to me RE: my membership pack !! We paid membership way back in November last year and have recieved nothing. One of my archers recomended this site and has stickers etc to identify him as a member.. We have nothing ! Help !



Hi, sorry about that. Membership packs are only sent out if they are requested. I can see you have requested on Thursday evening. Phil has been away at a meet since last Thursday and only got back a few hours ago. He will be sending out all packs requested in the morning (Wednesday). Should be with you soon. :cheers:
Welcome again and hope this helps.
Regards 
Tes


----------



## jeanette (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

